# Fishlake 2-16-2015



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Took my family ice fishing for the 1st time this year. We have been way busy with "stuff". We arrived to the South end of the lake at 9, loaded up and headed out. We had to walk a little ways to find a safe spot to cross the soft ice that had wholes in it on the edges. Once we got out there, we lined up with all the others and started to drill wholes. I have never fished this south end, we always go north to the last marina, so this was new for me. We fished in about 30' of water. I was hoping to catch perch for the kids, fast action. But we caught 1 perch right off the bat. Then about 10 rainbows in the next 1.5 hours. We wanted to stay BUT THE ICE WAS SHADY!!! I have never been on ice that made that much noise. Cracking and popping and moaning constant. I MEAN CONSTANT!! We had so many cracks pop by us and under us, that after a while, we were done. We all caught fish and that was good. I wouldnt suggest ice fishing there unless we got some cold weather for a long period. When we arrived, it was 31 degrees. When we left, it was windy and about the same, but the edges had lots of water and more wholes.

Be safe and smart out there!!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

dang....not what I want to be hearing, I'm hoping to head there saturday....


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Honestly I'm suprised you're still able to ice fish it , it's been warm Koosharem Res. Is 100% open water now.


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

JC,

Our experience was a bit more positive than Robiland. Another UWN member and I were there yesterday and we did fish the South end also but got on the ice from the Doctor Creek parking lot. The edge of the ice was solid and we found ice 10-12" from where we started all the way to the east side where we found a lot of fish. It was another epic fish-catching day for us where our numbers were over a 100+. 

Even though Koosharem is 100% open right now, the ice at Fish Lake should still be good this weekend, barring any hot spells up there (50+ degree days and 40 degree nights).


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

A few follow-up comments. (I was the "other" member there with Kastmaster yesterday). As Kastmaster said, our observations were different than what was described previously. 

1. We drilled a set of holes early in the morning while going for perch. We came back to them at 4:30 PM before leaving for the day. I had to boot through 1/3-1/2 inch of new ice to fish the holes. 

2. ATV's and UTVs were everywhere up there yesterday. We were near a big group of people who did more ATV riding than fishing and they did so with no trouble. (maybe that was why they weren't getting too many fish. 
:-?)

3. The ice was at least 12 inches everywhere I measured it. And it was hard, clear ice as well. 

4. RE" I have never been on ice that made that much noise. Cracking and popping and moaning constant. I MEAN CONSTANT!!"

In my experience, popping and "talking" noisy ice is usually solid, growing ice, and, depending on the thickness, is safe. Rapidly melting ice is usually silent. The ice was popping some yesterday, but I didn't recall it being any worse than usual where we were. Again, you'd have to be pretty fat to fall through 12 inches of clear ice. 


All this said, by all means be careful any time you go ice fishing. Check ice thickness and be aware of conditions. I certainly cannot fault anyone who is uncomfortable in an ice situation, leaving. As for Fish lake, my observation is that it should be fine for a while longer, but of course, warm temps could change that, so use due caution.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I mentioned in another post that my family was heading down there this last weekend. They said it was great fishing. They were constantly catching something. They fished mainly by Joes bush. They said they caught plenty of small trout and a couple pup lake trout. To their surprise they said they didn't catch to many perch. The ice measured around 8-10 inches. They also told me that a friend of my brother in law broke through crossing a pressure ridge. They got him out and warmed up quickly. So like always be careful, especially on press ridges.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

The ice at Fish Lake is safe -- as long as you are smart and use your head. There are some pretty good pressure ridges at Joe Bush and Twin Creeks. I wouldn't try crossing them.



hunting777 said:


> They also told me that a friend of my brother in law broke through crossing a pressure ridge. They got him out and warmed up quickly. So like always be careful, especially on press ridges.


Like I said, use your head. Obviously this knucklehead didn't use his head.

As for the cracks, pops, bings, twangs, and other musical noises coming from the ice -- that is certainly NOT a sign of unsafe ice. It was a SUNNY weekend. When the sun shines, the ice sings. Every single little pop, crackle, and snap relieves a bit of pressure. You really had nothing to fear with all that noise. Just sit back and enjoy the show.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I was up there Saturday and caught OVER 300 perch all by my self...The ice was hard, safe and the singing just makes the day fun. I stayed till 5:30 and only had alittle slush right on the edges. The trout were abundant all day and I even caught 3 splake that i put back promptly. I enjoyed the company of several groups nearby and especially seeing the joy of a certain 4yo boy named "Ben"...He helped alot of us horse our perch and trout out of the holes...I'm certain we couldn't have done it without him.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Sounds like everyone has had a good time and good success. I used to fish ALL the time, but since I went though the ice on what was a CRAZY CRAZY day, I am always nervous now. When I went through, there was roughly 6-8 inches of ice. But it was just a FREAK accident that day. It just "puckers" my cheeks a little now when the ice sings. 

I hope next year is better, cant wait to get back at it. Keep on fishin on!


----------

